# Help bidding post office



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

Need help bidding on this post office lot located upatate NY. The true lot size is .30 acres without the building. I was thinking $60 per push. Would love to hear some input, thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can't speak for others, one hour min, 100.00


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2049961 said:


> Can't speak for others, one hour min, 100.00


Good tip, I will keep that in mind thanks!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Will you be salting and doing walkways also? Trigger depth?


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2049969 said:


> Will you be salting and doing walkways also? Trigger depth?


The gentleman who plowed it the last few years strictly plowed the lot. 2" Trigger


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2049969 said:


> Will you be salting and doing walkways also? Trigger depth?


I was thinking about putting salting and the walkways in the bid as well though.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would say aim for the $100. Looks like it should be a easy lot, especially if you can push to the back (top of that photo) easily that would make it really simple, but also looks like there is parking there.

I would add salting and sidewalks, it is a post office, so there will be foot traffic, and you don't want a slip and fall claim.


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2049976 said:


> I would say aim for the $100. Looks like it should be a easy lot, especially if you can push to the back (top of that photo) easily that would make it really simple, but also looks like there is parking there.
> 
> I would add salting and sidewalks, it is a post office, so there will be foot traffic, and you don't want a slip and fall claim.


The lot itself shouldn't be to bad. In years past the snow has been stacked in the back left corner of the lot. Thanks for the advice guys I think I'm going to run with it.


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

So another $40 for the walkways and salt?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I do a post office, are they paying by check still or by credit card only?


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

grandview;2049999 said:


> I do a post office, are they paying by check still or by credit card only?


As far as I know check grandview.. I may be wrong though...


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

grandview;2049999 said:


> I do a post office, are they paying by check still or by credit card only?


They pay us strictly by credit card, and we still have outstanding bills from last year.


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

FourDiamond;2050001 said:


> They pay us strictly by credit card, and we still have outstanding bills from last year.


I'll have to check into that the guy who had it last year is no longer plowing he made it sound like check so I'll have to figure that out when I send in my bid. That's never good when you don't get paid do you think they are going to pay you at all fourdiamond?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

FourDiamond;2050001 said:


> They pay us strictly by credit card, and we still have outstanding bills from last year.


Why? My post master has one for the office ,whips it out and pays right there.


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

grandview;2050005 said:


> Why? My post master has one for the office ,whips it out and pays right there.


What's your input on a bid grandview? The reading I've done on here your def a very knowledgeable individual. (Also a fellow New Yorker)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Depends,what part of ny and snowfall totals,


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

grandview;2050010 said:


> Depends,what part of ny and snowfall totals,


30 year average is 100.2 inches last year we had 147.3 inches. I'm up towards the snowbelt north of Syracuse


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

IMO $40 is far to cheap for walks and salting. On a salt only night, to drive there and salt the walks and lot is worth a lot more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If that one is like mind ,the cleaning lady salts the sidewalk around the building,Maybe 3k for the season.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

ShawcrossSR;2050000 said:


> As far as I know check grandview.. I may be wrong though...


The two p.o.'s we do changed early this year, credit card only now.

FYI their budget is probably $2,500 for the season.


----------



## ShawcrossSR (Nov 7, 2015)

Some good info thank you guys!


----------

